# Harness Question / 95 ka24de in 91 Hatch



## chaseapack (Jun 7, 2018)

Recently picked up a 91 hatch. I know this question has to have been asked but I can't seem to find an answer. The prior owner dropped in a 95 ka24de and the wireing is a mess. I want to rip it all out and put in new all new harness's. I looked at the OEM harness's that they have on a few sites but they seem to be 91-94 or 95 on. Will the OEM harness's for a 91 s13 plug and play with the 95 motor as well as the trans? Not sure if the trans would be any different. Some insight would be much appreciated.


----------

